# ,  / > Yaesu >  MINI LINK 5  Yaesu,

## VladiGeo

MINI LINK 5 Radio connector (     Yaesu)      .
https://m.ru.aliexpress.com/item/325...ceBeautifyAB=0
  "MINI LINK 5 Radio connector"           YAESU. (  ,                .)
    ,       ,  ,
HRD \ DM780 \ LOGG32NIMM \ WriteLog \ ECHOLINK \ pasyPal \ SSTV \ Cw_player \ APRS \ AGWTracker \ MMTTY \ MMVARI \ MIXW like  .
   ,      (   ) ,        ,       ,             . 
     ,  , ,     ... :Crazy:  ,   ...
  ,     . ,            .

----------

R4DM

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## DEN

. 
             ,  .

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## EU1SW

,    ,    



> ,  , ,     ... ,   ...


    ,        ,   ,          ,    ,       ...
       -      ...

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## Serg

,     .    50$       " ",               .
 ,  ""       -  ...

       30$      ,  USB-.

----------

VladiGeo

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## VladiGeo

> ,    ,    
> 
>     ,        ,   ,          ,    ,       ...
>        -      ...


  , ,    . -    ,    .    " ".        .    -  .
       -   !

----------

R6M-8, ua3lls, VladiGeo

----------


## ua3lls

, .
     . ,   ,   FT-450.     -  : CAT  DATA,  Din6 .   FT-450 CAT  RS-232... -     ,   .  .

----------


## ua3lls

.  :Smile:   .  : DIN FT-857 (      ?) RS-232 FT-450.    DIN    RS-232 ?

1.  2.

----------

ua3lls

----------


## uk8om

FT891  ?

----------


## Vladimir1990

,          ,  10

----------


## VElkin

, Win 7 - 64/.   ,     .   ,  ...

----------


## VElkin

.   FT232 R USB UART     
   USB COM Port.

----------

VElkin

----------


## VElkin

,   !      FT-990,      ?

----------


## VElkin

? ,       , TTL.

----------


## VElkin

serial  data ?

----------


## VElkin

SDRConsole,  RSP-1A.    ?

----------

VElkin

----------


## VElkin

,     ,    TTL.

----------


## UA4AEU

,    U5?
   "CW".

----------


## UA4AEU

.
  CWType.

----------

